# If only models would...



## Turbo (Aug 13, 2009)

...move along with treats in order to achieve the desired pose.






His "valuable consideration acknowledged as received" was _One Munchy Bone miniature._  I didn't even have to give him prints! 

He did require constant direction... "Sit.  Sit.  Stay.  Stay.  Stay.  Up!  Sit.  Stay."


Missed the focus, but eh...I can always do another shoot after he gets groomed.


----------



## spaz2145 (Aug 13, 2009)

Great pic...deffinitly one of those pics where I wonder..."why didn't he/she sell this?!?" i,as a dog lover, would probably buy it lol


----------



## ocular (Aug 14, 2009)

love it. I too have done this with my doggy. But to make her eyes more available to the viewer you should trim the hair that's cover her left eye.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Aug 14, 2009)

Great shot. Nice exposure.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2009)

Is this a Schnauzer? Where is his bangs?


----------



## Turbo (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a miniature schnauzer.  We had to trim pretty much all his hair very short a little while back.  He got into something and got a bunch of bad tangles.  He looked pretty funny for a while after that.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 14, 2009)

I dig the portrait. That's a damned nice shot of a pet. All I would say is that you need more DoF, but you know that already. Well done.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 14, 2009)

Turbo said:


> He's a miniature schnauzer.  We had to trim pretty much all his hair very short a little while back.  He got into something and got a bunch of bad tangles.  He looked pretty funny for a while after that.



Too bad. It really is a major part of their face.


----------

